# New construction bid



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a car what do I sell it for?.....that makes about as much sense as what u said.....


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Small office building, tract house, custom house, garage, workshop? What is it? I am going to say with the info you have given you should make tree fiddy.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

I say nothing cause he already set himself up to fail lol


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

If you are in another state, I don't care what you make. If you are bidding against me I want you to put that profit very high. That way at least if we don't get the job we will know why. :thumbsup:


About 25% is what you should be going for. In the end you may break even, or you make more. Depends on the rest of the bid and if you figured your costs even close to correct.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Here in Southeastern MA there are a couple of ways i bid my jobs, havent found the "best" yet, but the average price per square foot is around $5.50 to wire to code, service is another additional price, heating system, smokes (line volt or low volt), a/c, extra extra extra... Or if you actually got your hands on a set of plans with electric laid out you can do $50 per outlet & switch, recessed are more, dimmers, cable tv, phones, cat5 network, all extra then add service price, heat, etc. If you and the helper can get it done quick, you can make good $. Some guys I know bid low on basics and charge through the nose for extras, usually they don't get the next job for the builder...


----------



## JHFWIC (Mar 22, 2012)

Price per foot you can get burnt on some jobs, price per opening can do the same you have to get a fill for it there is no way we can tell how to do it!


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes I understand its going to take some experience. I have a few methods I may choose on. Basically, I was just asking what would be the AVG ballpark average you would expect to make on a house with 1 helper. It's just a 2800-3000sq'. House. Being built for Resale.... So it would be just a basic install, no extra's. I know it's a vague question , but for someone who may have done a number of them could possibly say "at the end I usually see $3500-$4000 in profit" lets say?


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

18-25% of total bill should be profit line


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

journeyman777 said:


> This is going to be my first new construction bid. 3000 SQ ' what should one make in profit, after all materials are purchased, permits.?
> Those who've had similar projects what's the AVG take?
> I will be the working owner with an experienced helper.


Sorry ,You're already in trouble !


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

toolaholic said:


> Sorry ,You're already in trouble !


Explain?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

It's kind of the old " if you have to ask, you can't afford it" scenario. 
YOU have to decide what you need to make. WE can't decide it for you. IF you follow our suggestions as to what your profit should be, You could be doing yourself the biggest disservice.
A house that size could be 16k in electrical, or it could be 40K depending on what was specc'ed, local codes etc. All electric appliances, how many lights, what kind, the amount of switch locations, how the house is laid out. I could just keep going. 20% of $16K and 20% of $40K is a decent profit difference. 
If you think that


> after all materials are purchased, permits


 is all there is to your costs or overhead, you are so mistaken it is sad. What is left after materials and permits, is NOT profit. You need to do a search for overhead and hourly rate.


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

*I wan,t You to THRIVE Brother*



journeyman777 said:


> Explain?


 Been using this for all the trades for over 20 years Here You go

HomeTech Remodeling & Renovation Cost estimator. I do estimates so fast
with this, and what's important is, Your book will be priced for the cost of doing Buss. in Your area ! Best of Luck Tool

" Never lost a cent on a job I didn't get "


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

I will explore my options... I've been only doing service work since i started 8 months ago. I recently got a call to bid (2) 2000 SQ' condo's. I'm just a little lost with the bidding process, and they need to Be in by end of next week. I will check out that home tech site.


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Update****I sent the GC an email to confirm that he received the Estimate, he emailed me back confirming he received and informed me that out of 7 Bids I am In the top 2...This is my first time bidding NC.... I almost feel like I'm sitting at a poker table. Do I sit and wait after that little piece of info he gave me? How can I take this thing home at this point? Kind of funny to think that there is a small possibility I'm asking this question to my competition, oh well... I suppose I got myself this far with advice from this forum.


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

*My take*

Just sit tight. Good luck " Never lost a cent on a job I didn't get " Mark ,Ridgid forum !


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

You'll probably lose 20 bids for every 1 you win until builders figure out what they're getting for the $


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

The GC probably told all 7 they were top 2... He's waiting for you to drop your pants.. 7 bids an a new house? Haha good luck.


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

I know for sure im not the cheapest, either. I did price it pretty healthy. He did mention he was interested in quality/professional install. He did call me inquiring about my estimate, and he mentioned he was impressed by how clean and organized my Van was. So he seemed eager to find out what my number would be. I know this was a topic in another thread. I have mild OCD and it absolutely wins me jobs and I'm never the low guy. Well, ill wait and see.


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

From what I've seen there are usually 2-3 bids max on new construction around here.

I don't think I'd be involved in a 7 way horse race, it's hard enough to place in a 2-3 horse race.lol

Good luck

My vans always look good on Monday morning. Friday morning is another story.


----------



## journeyman777 (Mar 29, 2011)

he did mention he called 3 guys and no one responded for a few days. So he called 3-4 more guys.....by the weekend they all started calling back.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

electricmalone said:


> Here in Southeastern MA there are a couple of ways i bid my jobs, *havent found the "best" yet, but the average price per square foot is around $5.50 to wire to code,* service is another additional price, heating system, smokes (line volt or low volt), a/c, extra extra extra... Or if you actually got your hands on a set of plans with electric laid out you can do $50 per outlet & switch, recessed are more, dimmers, cable tv, phones, cat5 network, all extra then add service price, heat, etc. If you and the helper can get it done quick, you can make good $. Some guys I know bid low on basics and charge through the nose for extras, usually they don't get the next job for the builder...


Oh some of these guys are going to rip you a new one. They HATE sq' pricing! They'll ask how you buy wire by the sq'. :laughing: Between you and me, they probably haven't picked up a screwdriver in a decade :whistling2:

I bid they same way. Then I redo with time and materials to check for goof ups.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

What geographical area of NY ? the profits needed to survive vary in this state. Go in cheap, use cheap methods, figure out to work old school using more labor and less material so you have more profit.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

electricmanscott said:


> Oh some of these guys are going to rip you a new one. They HATE sq' pricing! They'll ask how you buy wire by the sq'. :laughing: Between you and me, they probably haven't picked up a screwdriver in a decade :whistling2:
> 
> I bid they same way. Then I redo with time and materials to check for goof ups.


I've worked for one guy who made a fortune on pricing per square foot, and the current guy I'm with only will do a "per opening" bid, add in the other stuff (a/c heat appliances service, etc.)
A couple of my buddies will only do their jobs T&M, they make a killing too. 
I am personally interested in the flat rate pricing. (hoping to start up solo soon~ish)
Only "right way" is whatever works for you...


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

electricmalone said:


> I've worked for one guy who made a fortune on pricing per square foot, and the current guy I'm with only will do a "per opening" bid, add in the other stuff (a/c heat appliances service, etc.)
> A couple of my buddies will only do their jobs T&M, they make a killing too.
> I am personally interested in the flat rate pricing. (hoping to start up solo soon~ish)
> Only "right way" is whatever works for you...


True true. We actually use a price per opening that way the customer can add and subtract items as they want. Always get paid for what you're putting in. Say they want can lighting instead of flush mount light. Can costs more so you adjust it to the can price instead of the flush mount. But like you said, the price that matters is what you are comfortable with.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

electricmalone said:


> I've worked for one guy who made a fortune on pricing per square foot, and the current guy I'm with only will do a "per opening" bid, add in the other stuff (a/c heat appliances service, etc.)
> A couple of my buddies will only do their jobs T&M, they make a killing too.
> I am personally interested in the flat rate pricing. (hoping to start up solo soon~ish)
> Only "right way" is whatever works for you...


Well yea, Didn't you know? Every contractor makes a killing. Most contractors are so rich they don't even know where to put all that money


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

journeyman777 said:


> I almost feel like I'm sitting at a poker table. .


May i further your analogy by suggesting you cultivate a poker face .....~CS~


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Well yea, Didn't you know? Every contractor makes a killing. Most contractors are so rich they don't even know where to put all that money


I know there are a lot of contractors getting by on a wing and a prayer, I am only speaking of the few I know personally who were gracious enough to show me their books. One of my best friends just went tits up because he was charging too little to even break even.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

what's wrong with wingin' it....? ~CS~


----------



## smarta$$ (Mar 21, 2013)

electricmalone said:


> Here in Southeastern MA there are a couple of ways i bid my jobs, havent found the "best" yet, but the average price per square foot is around $5.50 to wire to code, service is another additional price, heating system, smokes (line volt or low volt), a/c, extra extra extra... Or if you actually got your hands on a set of plans with electric laid out you can do $50 per outlet & switch, recessed are more, dimmers, cable tv, phones, cat5 network, all extra then add service price, heat, etc. If you and the helper can get it done quick, you can make good $. Some guys I know bid low on basics and charge through the nose for extras, usually they don't get the next job for the builder...


$5.50!! Must be nice! I'm at under $4 and that's including service, 30 cans, all electric appliances and I still getting beat down from GCs. Course I am down in SC, little different market, but still!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I find the sq ft bids good for a thumbnail $$$, but often having a few falicies in need of dialing in

For ex, a 800 sq ft house will require the same amenities as an 8000 sq ft house

And then there are the low V concerns, or even frivolous amenities, structured media for ex.

~CS~


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> I find the sq ft bids good for a thumbnail $$$, but often having a few falicies in need of dialing in
> 
> For ex, a 800 sq ft house will require the same amenities as an 8000 sq ft house
> 
> ...


The price per square foot works well for me when there isn't an architects drawing with lights, tv's, etc laid out. It's a price to wire just to code, all else is EXTRA! This helps builders with their package pricing to customers. If I get a set of prints marked up with locations and specs, I nail down the bid by running the numbers by square foot adding extras in, or per opening figuring out number of circuits devices etc. and comparing it to what I estimate by t&m from experience. I know it takes longer but it lets me see what is / was most cost effective and profitable at the end. I only lost bad on two jobs years ago because I didn't account for any appliances that were on contract sheet... Learning from mistakes works best. (Except when I'm still paying off the debt years later )


----------



## Steel24 (Mar 27, 2013)

Doing clean and quality jobs will get you more jobs then being the cheapest guy. Just keep at it and contractors will pick up on your work. And will be happy to use you in future jobs.

7 guys for one job is a little scary though...


----------

